# New RAM Trouble



## SteveC (Jan 6, 2007)

Hiya

According to "PC Wizard 2007" I have in my PC:

512mb DDR2 SD RAM PC2 - 4200 (266MHZ)

I wanted to upgrade my RAM so I bought this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=170080044963&rd=1&rd=1

I have recieved the new RAM but whenever I try to boot the PC using just the new RAM in either slot it wil lnot start windows, it will just go through the first couple of setup screens when I turn my computer on then beep and say windows was not shut down correctly, how do you want to start this time. I click start normally and the sytem just resets and does the same thing over and over.

If I use the new RAM alongside my old RAM then windows will start but after a few seconds the PC resets itself.

If I take out the new RAM and put just the old RAM in then it works perfectly again.

I have an E-System EI 303 Pentium 4 3.06GHZ running XP.

One other thing although PC wizard says my original 512mb RAM is 266MHZ, printed on the RAM itself it says 533 but it does not have MHZ next to it. Does that mean anything? Also when I check my RAM amount by right clicking on MY Computer and properties etc.. its says I only have 448mb RAM, is that normal?

Any help anyone could give would be great, do you think the 1GB RAM I bought from ebay could be faulty?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

The RAM could be faulty. However, just because the new RAM has the same speed, that doesn't necessarily mean it is compatible with your system. I'm not familiar with E-System, and I don't know what make and model of motherboard is in it to offer any suggestions. It's usually best for prebuilt systems to use an online configurator to make sure one is getting compatible RAM. It only says you have 448mb of RAM because 64mb is being used by your graphics processor, so you only have 448 left to be used by the system. This is perfectly fine. If you get an add-in graphics card, then that 64 mb will go back to system memory and it will read 512mb.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool thanks for your reply.

I have tried using crucials online RAM checker but it couldnt find my system either.

It is a stores own brand I think. i bought it in a currys store.

PC wizard gives this info about my motherboard if it helps:

Manufacturer :	DIXONSXP 
Product :	P4M800P7MB 
Version :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Support MP :	Yes, 1 CPU(s) 
Version MPS :	1.4 

Chassis Information : 
Manufacturer :	Unspecified 
Type :	Desktop 
Version :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Asset :	Unspecified 

Sensor Information : 
Monitoring Chip :	Winbond W83627EHF/EHG 

Slots Information : 
Slot PCI :	In Use (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	In Use (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot AGP :	In Use (32-bit) 5.0v 

External Connectors : 
Serial 16450 Compatible :	DB-9 male 
Serial 16450 Compatible :	DB-9 male 
Parallel ECP/EPP :	DB25 female 
Keyboard :	PS/2 
Mouse :	PS/2 

Internal Connectors : 
PRIMARY IDE :	On Board IDE 
SECONDARY IDE :	On Board IDE 
FDD :	On Board Floppy 
COM1 :	9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
COM2 :	9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
LPT1 :	DB25 female 
Keyboard :	PS/2 
PS/2 Mouse :	PS/2 

Strangely it says that my AGP slot is in use but as far as I know it isnt.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

That P4M800P7MB is your motherboard model, it's a Foxconn. It has two memory slots, each of which can hold 1gb. So, unless you currently have 2 sticks of 256mb, you have an available slot. If you have 2x256, you will have to remove one to add in a higher capacity one. I should think that Samsung module should have worked, so perhaps it is bad. If you go to Crucial's configurator, check for memory by motherboard, and use Foxconn 
P4M800P7MB. There are two different versions of this board, but they use the same RAM, so it doesn't matter which one you pick.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 6, 2007)

hey

Thats great, thanks for your help!

I only have one stick of 512mb, I have tried putting the 1gb stick in the slot next to it, putting the 512 stick in the other slot and the 1gb slot in the 512mb old slot and I have also tried taking the 512 out completely and just using the 1gb ineach slot but it wont work so I guess from what yu have said the 1gb stick must be faulty.

I have emailed the seller on ebay and asked for a refund.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm sorry about asking if you had 2x256, since you did say you had one stick of 512 in your original post. I guess it's late.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 6, 2007)

haha, no problem, im grateful for your help anyway!


----------



## ricbay (Dec 5, 2007)

my friend has a foxconn p4m800p7mb and has just got two 1gig ram cards 
if you put them in one at a time they work, if you put them in slot one or two 

but if you put them in together the pc will not boot 

could there be a fault with the mb


----------



## mezzie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi 

Looks like your using the wrong memory in this system, you need DDR ram and you have DDR2 ram. Check with these guys below, great service and awesome pricing you cannot beat. I upgraded my EI System from them and it was a breeze. 

http://www.aememory.co.uk/


----------

